# Floating Floors & Box in Box Construction



## MasonUK (Feb 18, 2014)

I was just wondering how many of you use floating floors or box in box construction when building your Home Theatres?
Might be a bit over the top for some of you, but if you are experiencing external noise problems or vibration then it could be key


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the construction forum. It's better suited here then the Welcome forum. :T


----------

